# Good mascara for watery eyes?



## Nymphetish (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey everyone. I was just wondering, what's a good waterproof mascara? I currently wear Benefit Bad Gal, but by the end of the day, I have dark smudges under my eyes. I thought it might have been my liner, but this happens even when I'm not wearing liner. Help?


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 25, 2008)

I cannot stand waterproof mascara...it's really bad for your lashes.  I have that same problem with my mascara, too.  So to combat the smudgies I use a regular mascara but I put a "raincoat" over the top...basically a clear waterproof top coat.  I've been using the one by Clarins called Double Fix Mascara and it works great!  HTH!!


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 26, 2008)

Helena Rubinstein's Lash Queen Waterproof is fabulous, doesn't smudge and stays put and it's an awesome volume mascara.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 26, 2008)

I usually have this problem too because my eyes water a lot . I tried the Mary Kay Ultimate Mascara And I've not had raccoon eyes since. It's very strange because I Don't really care for their make up.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Has anyone tried the waterproof Diorshow mascara?


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 26, 2008)

I use CG Lashblast, i dont even know if its supposed to be waterproof but it really stays on!! (like if i accidently touch my face with it and and dont catch it as soon as it happens, its a bitch to get off my skin) i highly reccomend it. i think its the best mascara out there  personally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (especially sence it makes my lashes look huge, amazing volume)


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 26, 2008)

I use waterproof Maybelline mascara on my lower lashes and it works fabulously.


----------



## bbyxkt (Apr 27, 2008)

hmm.. hypnose by Lancome. takes forever to really take off completely. 

but about that smudging, it wouldn't hurt to use a lash primer under your mascara. =) i use shiseido primer and it helps!


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi.* 

 
_I use CG Lashblast, i dont even know if its supposed to be waterproof but it really stays on!! (like if i accidently touch my face with it and and dont catch it as soon as it happens, its a bitch to get off my skin) i highly reccomend it. i think its the best mascara out there  personally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (especially sence it makes my lashes look huge, amazing volume)_

 
i use this lash blast mascara too and i love love love it!! it has not smeared or ran on me even when i have those bad allergy days and my eyes water like crazy lol! its fabulous! that brush gets every one of my lashes w/o clumping and makes them look so much bigger!!! and they have it in waterproof too! i just dont really like waterproof for me! i guess thats why im such a big fan of lash blast!!!


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nymphetish* 

 
_Thanks for all the suggestions! Has anyone tried the waterproof Diorshow mascara?_

 
jepp... im using it, but its.... O.K. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it does stay kinda put.... but i always get smudges ontop of my lids... so beneath my brows its always black. it doesnt seem really waterproof to me


----------



## Ericita (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nymphetish* 

 
_Thanks for all the suggestions! Has anyone tried the waterproof Diorshow mascara?_

 

I tried it and it smugded A LOT! even more than the non waterproof version
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I'm using Lash Queen Waterproof by Helena Rubinstein and it smudges just a little bit (everything tends to smudge a lot on me as I like to have hydrating eye cream all the time, so smudging this little bit is a record for me!). I'm very happy with this mascara because it gives nice volume, a nice black, a lot of lenght and holds the curl perfectly.

I think I will try soon Hypnose waterproof and No Smudge by Bobbi Brown, just to be sure that there is nothing better out there than Lash Queen.


----------



## xiahe (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I cannot stand waterproof mascara...it's really bad for your lashes.  I have that same problem with my mascara, too.  So to combat the smudgies I use a regular mascara but I put a "raincoat" over the top...basically a clear waterproof top coat.  I've been using the one by Clarins called Double Fix Mascara and it works great!  HTH!!_

 
Waterproof mascara really isn't all that bad for your lashes, it's more so when using the makeup remover because waterproof is obviously a lot harder to remove so you tend to rub and be harsh on your lids/lashes when trying to remove it.  So if you use waterproof, you should opt for a good waterproof mascara/makeup remover.

I don't wear mascara on my bottom lashes (I was never able to pull off that look!) but I use Almay's One Coat Nourishing Triple Effect mascara (both the waterproof and non waterproof versions) and when Almay says waterproof, they mean waterproof!  Try it - it's my HG and it's super affordable ($6-$7 @ Target!)


----------



## zabbazooey (May 6, 2008)

Diorshow's WP mascara was like tar on my eyelashes...Soooo incredibly hard to get off!


----------



## Kisbee (May 9, 2008)

Remember there's also a difference between waterproof and oil-resistant. I found that because I have quite oily skin (and eyelids) no matter how waterproof my mascara was, it still smudged.

I got a sample of the Blinc 'tube' mascara and it's fabulous! It doesn't smudge and I don't end up with unhappy eyes from scrubbing with makeup remover because it comes off so easily...


----------



## .:jinx:. (May 9, 2008)

i love this mascara from sephora  its called Kiss Me by Blinc.   anyways it never smudges and its really fun to take off cause it comes off in tubes .. hard to explain  anyways definetly check it out


----------



## smellyocheese (May 9, 2008)

Benefit's Bad Gal is not waterproof at all. Hmm... Fasio has really hard to budge formula. perhaps you can try that?


----------



## thehannahband (Jun 11, 2008)

Isn't waterproof makeup in general really bad for you skin? Or the remover you have to use to get it off strips your face of oils...?

I'm curious, because my eyeliner and mascara runs like crazy


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 12, 2008)

I use Too Faced Lash Injection. That NEVER smudges but it is a bit hard to remove.


----------



## toupeemoor (Jun 14, 2018)

[h=2][/h]You should try BareMinerals flawless definition mascara


----------



## April Ivy (Jun 14, 2018)

Hey I've used Maybelline Falsies Push Up Drama waterproof mascara...that DOES NOT come off lol plus its drug store ??????


----------



## jessica15 (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi there, I have been through your problem a couple times, I was searching for the right mascara when I found the ideal mascara for sensitive eyes from Neveya Cosmetics. I highly recommend it (not affiliate with the company in any way)


----------



## ellisael (Apr 2, 2020)

I am a huge fan of mascara and the look it can give with the least amount of work put in. I am extremely aware of how without mascara, , my eyes look kind of sick. I do prefer Maybelline mascaras too


----------



## LifeLithia (Jan 13, 2021)

Lancôme Hypnôse Drama Instant Full Volume Mascara


----------

